# Ditty816: Pics of my Bunnies...



## ditty816 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey guys... been awhile since i posted.. I have a lot of time on my hands now.. my daughter, Kaitlyn was born last month and I'm a Stay At Home Mom now... 

Thought it would be a good idea to start my own pictures thread of my bunnies... so here we go.....

First up is my first bunny, Spottsie, who's waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge.. I had her for 6 years before she departed...







Next is my second bunny, Tigger, whom I only had for 3 years.. She had Pasturella and just started going down hill.. she herniated her bladder thru her stomach and didn't survive that operation... She's also waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge...


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 25, 2006)

Aww...what cuties! 

Congratulations on your new little girl!!


----------



## ditty816 (Jul 25, 2006)

And here are two pics tat I made up and use on another message board... (non animal related)


----------



## ditty816 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks!! I'm enjoying being a mom... different than being a bunny mom...


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 25, 2006)

You're so welcome. Babies are a whole lot of work, but boy are they wonderful!!

I have a six-year-old daughter, so the memories of baby mommyhood are still so fresh!


----------



## ditty816 (Jul 25, 2006)

These are pics of Rexie.. he's a standard Rex... Blue in color...


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh, wow...what a beautiful boy!!


----------



## ditty816 (Jul 25, 2006)

6 yr old eh? can't imagine her that old.. I do have a nephew who's 4...


----------



## ditty816 (Jul 25, 2006)

he's soft as velvet too! it's a shame he is moody and only lets ya pet him when he's in the mood for it...


----------



## ditty816 (Jul 25, 2006)

ok, next is Sherbie... who's a Mini Rex.. and his color is Blue-Tort...






wow... big pic.. here's another...


----------



## ditty816 (Jul 25, 2006)

And last but not least, is Snuggles... not sure what his breed is... I adopted him from my vet... his previuos owner refused to pay for his teeth-trimmings...


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 25, 2006)

What cuties!! Your bunnies certainly are cute! 

You can find pictures of mine at the following threads...

Maisie's Bunny Blog:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13703&forum_id=6

Flower's Bunny Blog:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13414&forum_id=6

Enjoy!


----------



## BunnyRae (Jul 25, 2006)

I can't see them


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 25, 2006)

Neither can I.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## sheridan (Jul 25, 2006)

nup me neither!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 25, 2006)

The pictures were linked from Geocities which I never suggest doing because they have a limit on how many times the pictures can be viewed and then they end up not showing up.

Can I suggest you sign up with Photobucket and link them from there, it's much more reliable!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome back! :welcome2

I'm going to move this to the Bunny Blogs section, I'll put your name in front of it, if you'd like a new title, just let a Moderator know. 

Andcongrats on the baby! :stork:

You may want check in on the pregnancy thread, and offer up your experiences. 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14375&forum_id=5



sas et al


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, what cuties you have there.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## lucylocket (Jul 25, 2006)

i cant see the photos im pressing the red cross but nothing can anyone help me 

varna xxxx


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 26, 2006)

Aw, very beautiful bunnies. Congrats on your new daughter, too. How are things getting along with her? Enjoying the mommy life?


----------



## BunnyRae (Jul 26, 2006)

now I see them :bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 26, 2006)

*ditty816 wrote: *


> And last but not least, is Snuggles... not sure what his breed is... I adopted him from my vet... his previuos owner refused to pay for his teeth-trimmings...


 
Hi Ditty816!
Congratulations on the new baby girl. :stork:



Snuggles looks like a Netherland Dwarf.
I adopted Pebbles, a NetherlandDwarf from my Vet. :highfive:
The previous owners wanted to put Pebbles down due to a complicated pregnancy (stuck over sized kit).

Rainbows!


----------



## ditty816 (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys... enjoying being a mommy & she's doing great!!... I will be linking my photos with photobucket from now on... just used geocities cause i already had the pics uploaded to that site...


----------



## ditty816 (Jul 27, 2006)

Snuggles has short ears like a dwarf... but he's a mid-size bunny... heck Sherbie is smaller than him & he's a mini rex...


----------



## ditty816 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok I've had some free time today so I have more pics to upload... 

first here's Snuggie's pics..





















And my favorite, him giving me the "bunny butt"... "no more pictures ma!!"


----------



## ditty816 (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's Rexie's new pics:


----------



## ditty816 (Aug 2, 2006)

And finally, here's Sherbie's pics...

here's his baby picture...have many of them but this one shows his colors real well...






And here he is with his mommy holding him...


----------

